# All Roughed Up



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

More on post harvest compaction.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/news/template1&paneContentId=5&paneParentId=70104&product=/ag/news/topstories&vendorReference=03c04f6a-bd64-4713-ac52-9066f87bb730&pagination_num=1


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Local BTO needs to read that article. They've been mudding it out all fall then turn right around and disc the whole field in the mud.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

That will definitely cost them next year. Hope they at least put the triples on.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

hillside hay said:


> That will definitely cost them next year. Hope they at least put the triples on.


They usually save the triples for planting


----------

